# [SOLVED] AVG 8.0 restart



## msarft (Sep 20, 2003)

I updated to AVG 8.0 when it came out - has been running/updating great.
Last week it began with the "Update Requires Restart" pop-up. I checked the program and could not find anywhere to disable/uncheck this option.
When I restart, it starts the update again and I get the message again.
Tried uninstalling, downloading and re-installing - fine for 1 or 2 days and then starting with the message again. Running Windows XP.
Ran SBot - no virusus found, ran AdAware - nothing.
Any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## Need2BAGeek (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: AVG 8.0 restart*

I'm having the exact same problem with AVG 8.0. Haven't found the solution yet (aside from installing Avast instead) but I'll make sure to post the solution when/if I find it.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: AVG 8.0 restart*

Hi

have a look here

http://freeforum.avg.com/read.php?12,137786,backpage=3,sv=


----------



## msarft (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: AVG 8.0 restart*

Thanks for the link. It seems to have worked.


----------

